# Erfahrungen mit Superior XC 20"?



## Nuckelhamster (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

fÃ¼r unsere Kleine soll es ein leichtes, bezahlbares "MTB" werden.

Da bin ich auf das Superior XC 20" Panda gestoÃen. Gewicht unter 10 Kg.

Leider gibt es nur wenig Infos und so gut wie keine (deutschen) Bezugsquellen.

Hat das hier einer und kann berichten?

Ich wÃ¼rde es Ã¼ber einen renomierten tchechischen Onlineshop fÃ¼r 244 â¬ (inkl. Versand) per Nachnahme(!) bekommen. Da kann ich doch eigentlich nichts falsch machen, oder?

Dieses solls werden (Beispielbild):
http://www.superior.cz/cz/kolekce-2012/junior/50449-xc-20-panda-violet.html


----------



## mike79 (6. Dezember 2011)

schaut ja wirklich nicht schlecht aus das Rad!
Den islabikes optisch ziemlich ähnlich, obs was kann wird man halt vorher schwer sagen können...
Von der Überlegung her würde sich ein islabike wahrscheinlich trotzdem auszahlen, allein weil der Wiederverkaufswert ungleich höher ist.....
Das reissens dir gebraucht sicher aus der Hand.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die erste Einschätzung. Der Wiederverkaufswert ist natürlich ein Argument. Nur: Das "Teil" soll 4-5 Jahre benutzt werden, sprich, Nummer 2 bekommt es auch noch ... 

Ob ich dann bei eBay 50 hierfür oder 120 für ein Isla bekomme ist egal, da dieses rund 100 Euro günstiger in der Anschaffung ist ...


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Dezember 2011)

Tolles Rad, nur die Schaltung und die Sattelstütze würde ich austauschen.
Für das Geld eine gute Alternative!
Haste gesehen das da doch einige deutsche Händler sind die das Bike verkaufen:
http://www.superior.cz/en/dealers/


----------



## chris5000 (6. Dezember 2011)

Nuckelhamster schrieb:


> Hat das hier einer[...]?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7192367&postcount=504

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7140462&postcount=472

Sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## mike79 (6. Dezember 2011)

@ nuckelhamster, kannst mir bitte den Händler verraten, schaut wirklich toll aus...


----------



## Nuckelhamster (6. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> @ nuckelhamster, kannst mir bitte den Händler verraten, schaut wirklich toll aus...


Hast ne PN ...


----------



## Nuckelhamster (6. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Haste gesehen das da doch einige deutsche Händler sind die das Bike verkaufen:
> http://www.superior.cz/en/dealers/


Jepp, ganze 3 ... Und die haben das, wenn überhaupt, nur in homöopathischen Dosen ...
Der Kauf in CZ ist auch günstiger!


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach so!
Jetzt habe ich gedacht, dass ich im Sommer ein Isla kaufe,das jier sieht allerdings sehr schick aus und mit wenigen Veränderungen kann man richtig was draus machen!


----------



## BikerDad (6. Dezember 2011)

hier mal ein 24 er von denen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uolnfQbiCpc&noredirect=1"]Superior Racing Team 24 LIGHT - supshop.cz      - YouTube[/nomedia]

sieht ganz gut aus für ca. 624 Euro.


----------



## mike79 (7. Dezember 2011)

hat sich jemand die geo daten des rades mal angeschaut?
ist das Rad von der Größe her eher groß oder klein geschnitten?
Gibt ja auch bei 20zollern große Unterschiede....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (7. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> hat sich jemand die geo daten des rades mal angeschaut?
> ist das Rad von der Größe her eher groß oder klein geschnitten?
> Gibt ja auch bei 20zollern große Unterschiede....


Helfen Dir diese Fotomontagen weiter??

Superior XC 20 orange vs Islabike 20" small red




Superior XC 20 orange vs Islabike 20" large blue


----------



## mike79 (7. Dezember 2011)

Nuckelhamster schrieb:


> Helfen Dir diese Fotomontagen weiter??
> 
> Superior XC 20 orange vs Islabike 20" small red
> 
> ...



hilft sehr danke, das superior dürfte sich von der Größe zwischen den beiden Modellen von islabikes befinden, also wirds für mich eher unbrauchbar sein da ich ein eher großes 20 zoll für meinen bald 7 jahre alten aber halt eher kleinen junior brauche.....


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Nuckelhamster

Falls Du das Superior dann wirklich kaufst, wäre ich sehr an Fotos und dem Gewicht des fahrfertigen Bikes interessiert - schon mal im Voraus besten Dank!


----------



## Nuckelhamster (11. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ Nuckelhamster
> 
> Falls Du das Superior dann wirklich kaufst, wäre ich sehr an Fotos und dem Gewicht des fahrfertigen Bikes interessiert - schon mal im Voraus besten Dank!


Hab's noch am selben Tag geordert, gestern ist es bei der Lieferadresse, äh, beim Weihnachtsmann angekommen 

Hole es heute ab und mache dann unboxing-Fotos und wiege es. Laut Tracking war das Paket 8,95 Kilo schwer ...


----------



## Nuckelhamster (11. Dezember 2011)

So: Gewicht betrÃ¤gt genau 10,0 Kilogramm â auf Personenwaage, ohne Pedale

Bestellt am 06.12. in Tschechien, geliefert am 10.12.
Eigentlich per Nachnahme, aber, der Postbote wollte kein Geld. Also: quasi auf Rechnung ...

Preis: 220 Euro + 24 Euro Versand

Ja, es ist erstmal nur grob "zusammengesteckt", Feintuning kommt die Tage ...

Hier ein paar Bilder (Hi-Res auf Anfrage!):


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wow, das ging ja echt schnell!
Sieht gut aus der Hobel und für das Geld ne gute Alternative zu Isla.
Leider sträuben sich bei mir die Nackenhaare wenn ich die Schaltung sehe aber sowas fällt ja unter Feintuning.
Was sind das denn für Shifter,Revos?
Nie gehört!
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!!
Was anderes. wie groß ist denn der Sohn?Mich interessiert die Beinlänge. Will mal meinen ausmessen, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (11. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Was anderes. wie groß ist denn der Sohn?Mich interessiert die Beinlänge. Will mal meinen ausmessen, Danke


Tochter: 5 1/2 und 51 cm ...


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke, da fehlen noch 8 cm....bis zum Sommer wird er gestreckt....


----------



## mike79 (11. Dezember 2011)

Schaut echt sehr gut aus.
Mein Junior ist bereits 120 mit einer Schrittlänge von 56, da könnt dann eventuell bereits das 24 passen...
Werd hierzu mal den tschechischen Verkäufer befragen


----------



## mike79 (11. Dezember 2011)

laut Händler sollte bei meinem Junior das 24er bereits passen, hier würds 2 Varianten geben um 260 dieses hier

http://www.cyklovape.cz/sortiment/d...ke-horske-kolo-superior-xc-24-panda-2012.html

bzw. um 320  dieses hier

http://www.cyklovape.cz/sortiment/d...horske-kolo-superior-racing-team-24-2012.html

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rädern bzw. zahlt sich der Aufpreis auf das bessere Modell aus oder wäre es besser mit dem gesparten Geld das Rad selbst aufzurüsten?


----------



## mike79 (12. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> laut Händler sollte bei meinem Junior das 24er bereits passen, hier würds 2 Varianten geben um 260 dieses hier
> 
> http://www.cyklovape.cz/sortiment/d...ke-horske-kolo-superior-xc-24-panda-2012.html
> 
> ...




Keiner eine meinung hierzu?

Das Modell um 320 soll laut Händler nur 10,3 kg haben, das wäre ja ein Top Gewicht!


----------



## Nuckelhamster (12. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> Keiner eine meinung hierzu?
> 
> Das Modell um 320 soll laut Händler nur 10,3 kg haben, das wäre ja ein Top Gewicht!


Hier mal die Ausstattung in "lesbar": http://www.superior.cz/en/models-2012/junior/445-racing-team-24.html


----------



## BikerDad (14. Dezember 2011)

von den gezeigten würde ich das für 320 nehmen. 

Das geht klarer in Richtung MTB, die Reifen sind breiter und die Übersetzung ist 3 x 8, was bedeutet du kannst auch auf 3 x 9 oder 3 x 10 oder 2 x 9 oder 2 x 10  wechseln, da keine Schraubkassetten mehr verbaut sind. 
Die Federgabel klingt auch nach softerem Ansprechverhalten, habe aber noch keine solche getestet. Einzig die Kurbeln find ich mit 160 mm etwas lang.
Man müsste Fragen ob es außer diesem Knick im Oberrohr noch eine andere Spezifikation am Rahmen gibt. z.b. Aufnahmen für Gepäckträger. 
Schade hätt ichs gewusst, ich war erst vor 2 Wochen in Prag, da hätte man mal bei einem Radladen vorbeischauen können. 

ganz persönlich würde ich mich aber für das Light-Modell entscheiden.


----------



## acmecorp (14. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> Keiner eine meinung hierzu?
> 
> Das Modell um 320 soll laut Händler nur 10,3 kg haben, das wäre ja ein Top Gewicht!


Laut Hersteller 12,5kg
http://www.karl-distribution.de/PDF/wommensline.pdf


----------



## mike79 (14. Dezember 2011)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller 12,5kg
> http://www.karl-distribution.de/PDF/wommensline.pdf



Damit ist das Rad eh bereits aus dem Rennen...
War eh im Bezug auf die Größe ohne Probesitzen ordentlich verunsichert...

das xc 20 panda hat einen 11 zoll rahmen...
das xc 24 ebenfalls...
das 24er panda dann schon einen 13er Rahmen..


Da soll man wissen was passt..........


----------



## mike79 (8. Januar 2012)

@ nuckelhamster: wie gehts dem Töchterchen mit dem Radl? Passts größenmäßig gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

